# Appropriate filter for 5 gallon tank



## mrsmomortiz (Mar 23, 2009)

Is there a filter made specifically for a 5 gallon tank? Right now I have a filter in that was labeled for 5-10 gallon tanks. The flow just seems very strong! I want to use this tank for my fry that are soon to be born but am worried they will die from exhaustion trying to keep up with the flow from the filter in that small tank! Any knowledge and suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 
Oh, I bought the tank of off ebay and it didn't come with a filter. So I took the filter that came with my 10 gallon tank (box was labeled '5-10 gallon filter') and stuck it on the 5 gallon. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It all depends on this fish. I put a little internal filter on a 5 with a betta and I think its too strong for him to be happy. Get an air-driven sponge filter for a fry tank. It won't suck up any babies and they can nibble on it.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mmt:

Can you tell us the filter which you are describing?

TR


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

Get an Azoo palm filter. They're perfect! I have one in my bettas 1.5 gallon and it works great. And if you still think it creates too strong of a current you could make a water bottle baffle like this one, http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Azoo palms aren't really strong enough for a 5.5...

I'm running a 5.5 right now, and I use and recommend an Aquaclear 20. Adjustable flow rate means a nice light flow, and it's an Aquaclear (my favorite brand of filters.)


----------

